# Custom brass door knocker



## cheflivengood (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyone know someone that makes custom door knockers in brass or other metals?


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry, nothing of value to add, but I definitely took a look at what section your put this question into. Definitely Off Topic from the normal discussions.

Out of curiosity, what form of door knocker did you want made?


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2016)

Make sure they are large yet firm. 



I love large, firm knockers...


----------



## harlock0083 (Jan 31, 2016)

Once you go brass you never go back..


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 31, 2016)

daveb said:


> Make sure they are large yet firm.
> 
> 
> 
> I love large, firm knockers...



A man of distinction.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 31, 2016)

[video=youtube;XTw1lzxTAis]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTw1lzxTAis[/video]


----------



## harlock0083 (Jan 31, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> [video=youtube;XTw1lzxTAis]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTw1lzxTAis[/video]



One of these days I need to sit down and watch young frankenstein.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 1, 2016)

harlock0083 said:


> One of these days I need to sit down and watch young frankenstein.



Yes you do!


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 1, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> Sorry, nothing of value to add, but I definitely took a look at what section your put this question into. Definitely Off Topic from the normal discussions.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what form of door knocker did you want made?



First thanks for being an adult. Im looking for a rather large lions head brass door knocker.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 1, 2016)

Does it have to be custom? Just googling "brass lion head knocker" brought up a bunch in a lot of styles and prices:

Fancy but expensive

Not as fancy but more reasonable

Also some cast iron & resin ones out there.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 1, 2016)

There is no way this was not going sideways.


----------



## Artichoke (Feb 2, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> There is no way this was not going sideways.



+1

Adulting is highly overrated.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 2, 2016)

Been waiting for an obligatory nutsack knocker to make an appearance. Dang adults :eyebrow:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 2, 2016)

Haha!


----------

